# It's Official, We're Going to Have Pups!!!



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 1, 2014)

I wanted to wait until Toli was a tad older, but as soon as she hit her heat she became Houdini at getting out of anything I put her in. (Note to self, get hotwire system asap!) Additionally, she'll be over a year old AND is BIGGER than Diego now so I am not too worried about it. It will actually also be good timing as the baby goats will be born soon too, so all will get to grow up together.  Looks like they are due the very tail end of March! We are super excited and already two of them have been reserved! We are planning on keeping one of the females.  (Ok, so three are reserved ) I will be reading ALL the pupping and training threads!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yay for beautiful puppies!!!!  If it was me, I'd pick Southern's brain on this...her threads on her pups and evaluations, etc. are great!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 3, 2014)

Ahh, Sig is going to be a grandma. Be sure and keep me posted with LOTS of pics. Congratulations.


----------



## meme (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, she is so very young to be a mom. Is she a year yet? I hope the puppies all grow up to be great gaurdians!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 3, 2014)

I will definitely be picking Southern's brain... a lot!

And of course Babs, LOTS of pics!!!

Yes Meme, she is a little younger than I would have liked, but as I said she turned into Houdini and started getting out of EVERYTHING I had always put her in with no problems before. She is 11 months.  We'll make sure to give her lots of excellent food and nutrition.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 3, 2014)

Sig was about the same age when I bred her and she did great. I wanted to wait too, but she timed it just right and we were leaving on vacation for a few days. I tried locking her in the kennel my border collies use and she went right over the top and went to visit my neighbor. Thank goodness their GSD was locked up that morning. At that point I gave up and let her loose with Buddy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2014)

Congrats!   

A little young and I hate first heat breedings but sometimes it happens. She should be fine if it takes. 
Those are gonna be some pretty babies!
I want one that looks just like Diego!

No vitamins early in pregnancy and no iron. 
I also like to do the deworming protocol at 23days before whelp through 2 days post whelp.

No vaccines for momma or other dogs with her because of the modified live, all except for rabies as that is a killed vaccine.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Southern! I know I dislike first heat pregnancies too and we DID try to separate them, but alas, to no avail. I will know better now for next time! They only mated twice, so of course there is always a chance it didn't take, which would be ok too. 

We don't normally do a separate vitamin program per se, but we do occasionally use Missing Link. What do you think about this product? http://www.missinglinkproducts.com/products/dog

And yep, no vaccines and regular deworming schedule abound!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh and we could "trade", I'll send you a Diego pup, and you can send me a Callie pup!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2014)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:


> Thanks Southern! I know I dislike first heat pregnancies too and we DID try to separate them, but alas, to no avail. I will know better now for next time! They only mated twice, so of course there is always a chance it didn't take, which would be ok too.
> 
> We don't normally do a separate vitamin program per se, but we do occasionally use Missing Link. What do you think about this product? http://www.missinglinkproducts.com/products/dog
> 
> And yep, no vaccines and regular deworming schedule abound!



LOL- only mated twice!   How long was each tie?

Which missing link product are you using?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 6, 2014)

Hmm each tie was probably about 15 minutes max. 

The Joint one: http://www.missinglinkproducts.com/...-coat-formula-for-large-adult-dogs-1-lb-pouch


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 10, 2014)

Is Toli looking preggers yet?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 5, 2014)

We had puppies!!!! Mamma healthy & 9 healthy FAT babies! 7 girls 2 boys.  All the same color as Toli except two have black spots instead of the brown.  One looks like a cow, lol.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 6, 2014)

Puppy Picture!!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 7, 2014)

This is one of my favorite ages, so cute!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 7, 2014)

The one in the top left soo cute


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 7, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 22, 2014)

There so cute and my pup looks similar to your mama dog. I love the black spotted ones


----------



## woodsie (Apr 22, 2014)

How precious....Congrats on the chubbies!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you guys! I will have to get updated pictures, they are growing SO fast!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 27, 2014)

So adorable!!!!


----------

